# Quiz Night - Monday, 18th October - Bidi Bondi



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hello lovely people! 

As usual, two tables booked for quiz at *Bidi Bondi (Palm Jumeirah) on Monday, 18th October, 7:30pm *onwards. Reservation is under the name of *Mike*.

Hope to see you all there...on time!


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Go Yankees!!!!! .. and Giants (SF)


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Saint Ari said:


> Go Yankees!!!!! .. and Giants (SF)


I'm sure Freddy's has a cheerleader outfit somewhere!!!


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

I'd rather see you in your implied "birthday dress from Vicky's" lol


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> Hello lovely people!
> 
> As usual, two tables booked for quiz at *Bidi Bondi (Palm Jumeirah) on Monday, 18th October, 7:30pm *onwards. Reservation is under the name of *Mike*.
> 
> Hope to see you all there...on time!


Oh for sure 
I am there


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Welcome back Stewy! You were terribly missed!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

And congrats :clap2:


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Just moving this back up!


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

I am not going to be there for this one, even though the tables are booked in my name, 

I am away all week in Qatar


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

mikeyb said:


> I am not going to be there for this one, even though the tables are booked in my name,
> 
> I am away all week in Qatar


Don't they have quizzes in Qatar? 

Just moving this back up and hope to see some new faces on Monday!


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Don't they have quizzes in Qatar?
> 
> Just moving this back up and hope to see some new faces on Monday!


No just public floggings joke..

who's going then?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

So far we've got Stewart, Jynx (tentative), Pammy. 
I wonder if we'll be able to be the Yanks' score of 10!!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Ahh.. I love how Pammy just throws me in there that I am coming! 

I will as this is my last Monday night off for a few weeks but soon shall be able to come to something on a 'weekend' for a few weeks.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Only 387 days to go?? Just 10 days ago it was 397 ....boy time flies when you're having fun!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

386... just changed it. I slept for like 14 hours trying to catch up on all the sleep I lost this week. It never works. I think I have aged ten years in the last one year.


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Who are gonna be the "Yankees"?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Well we shall have to steal some of the uk folks as they are trained to answer random unimportant  questions from little pups...


----------



## bluester (Sep 23, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Well we shall have to steal some of the uk folks as they are trained to answer random unimportant  questions from little pups...


So harsh, but yet so true! Guess I'd better boost the British contingent then?!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

You shall be... Hope to see you there!


----------



## harrypalmer (Jul 18, 2010)

count me in.

it'll be good to welcome the yanks back into the empire


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Glad to see everyone confirming! 

MikeyBoy D) you will be missed!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Just moving this back up. If you're joining in, see you later tonight!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Moving this back to the top.


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm at football training tonight


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

sdh080 said:


> I'm at football training tonight


Ok see you *after* the quiz then! 

Really...no one even asked you what you were doing but thanks for voluntarily providing us with this information!


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Ok see you *after* the quiz then!
> 
> Really...no one even asked you what you were doing but thanks for voluntarily providing us with this information!


It was supposed to say sorry, won't be there as I'm at football training, my attempt at multi-tasking was rubbish though.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

sdh080 said:


> It was supposed to say sorry, won't be there as I'm at football training, my attempt at multi-tasking was rubbish though.


Apology accepted  and I hope this serves as a lesson to all the men of the forum that multi-tasking is best when left to us WOMEN!


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Apology accepted  and I hope this serves as a lesson to all the men of the forum that multi-tasking is best when left to us WOMEN!


Oh no, you di-int ...


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Ari....will you be there? I get this feeling that I'm going to be sitting there at the pub all alone!!


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Ari....will you be there? I get this feeling that I'm going to be sitting there at the pub all alone!!


What time are you planning to show up?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Saint Ari said:


> What time are you planning to show up?


7:30 - 8:00ish 
See you there??


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Not sure yet ... and if I do ... not sure if I can stay long ...


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

sorry guys .. cant make it today .. have fun


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Well team "Where is Everybody" did OK considering there were only 4 of us.
We obviously need MikeyB's charm to pull in the crowd 
2 tables have been booked for next week and I will ask Mike to put up a thread.


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Where were the "Yankees"?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

There was one and she was part of team "where is everybody?!"


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

In reality, am far from a yank  But I was there representing the americans, getting no answers for the team :juggle:


----------

